# Need a roofer/general construction



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

I need a recommendation for a person who can install a bathroom exhaust fan (instead of the smaller builders version currently installed) and pipe it thru the roof. The opening for the roof vent will probably be need to be cut a little larger. Would want someone that is licensed/insured. Thank you for all the referrals.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I can do what you are asking. Where are you located.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Coconut Joe said:


> Thank you for all the referrals.


*
You do not need any more referrals. other than Hired Hand**.
A forum favorite for what you need*


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Sent you a PM Hired Hand


----------

